# طلب مساعد رجاء



## ملاك123 (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضوة جديدة في هدا المنتدى اريد ان اصنع صابون سائل لتنظيف الملابس فقد بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد اي معلومات فالرجاء من الاخوة التكرم بتركيبة والمواد الداخلة ي تصتيعه ووضيفة كل مادة واكون شاكرة للجميع


----------



## mohamed seddari (24 يناير 2012)

انا كان عندي نفس الموضوع لكن لم اجد الجواب الشافي 
فالرجاء ممن عنده معلومات يفيدنا واجره على الله


----------

